# VIP 722 and Onkyo problems



## dcrain (Nov 1, 2009)

Suddenly one day my dish vip722 began to continuously reset itself. While resetting you could not do anything with TV 1 or TV 2. I called and received a new receiver from Dish. After four new vip 722 receiver and several technicians, I am not having as much trouble as before. WE plugged the vip 722 directly into the wall, taken the coaxial cable from the power strip. Changed TV 2 to a different TV.(They said it was the TV1 and it might be because the place where the cable enters the tv is loose. ) The last technician stated we needed to remove the HDMI cable and the Optic cable from passing through the onkyo receiver. But wouldn't I lose the surround sound by doing that? They have determined that the Onkyo is causing the vie 722 to turn power off therefore rendering TV 2 with no signal. We can watch TV 2 by leaving the onkyo amplifier powered on all the time when watching TV 2. Any suggestions


----------



## RV Traveler (Nov 30, 2008)

I only have my 722 hooked up to one TV. Have never had any problems running the HDMI through my Onkyo reciever.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

You don't need the optical cable and the HDMI cable plugged in unless your Onkyo reciever doesn't accept audio over HDMI but that would be pretty strange if it didn't. What model Onkyo do you have? I have a TX-SR705 with a 722 and all I have plugged into it is my HDMI.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't have that problem at all with my Onkyo. HDMI and optical because the HDMI only passes stereo. 

I know. It's frustrating. Nonetheless it's how i roll. Shouldn't be rebooting the 722.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

How did they determine the stereo reciever causing the problem? Did they unhook the stereo and the 722 problem was not there anymore? Have you disconnected the stereo and ran the 722 hdmi into the tv and there is no more 722 problem. I find it odd that a stereo reciever is causing problems unless there is a ground loop issue with your coax or a hdmi conflict with communication issues. Can you use component with optical audio?


----------



## dcrain (Nov 1, 2009)

I have two cables running from the vip 722 1. digital audio output (Dish) to optical 1 9vcr/dvd) 2. HDMI cort to in 2. I have no idea why it is connected that way. The service man that intall the entire system connected it that way. However, one day out of the blue it began to reset. My onkyo is a TX-SR574 model. In answer to the above question, yes they disconnected the two cords mentioned and we powered off the onkyo and the dish receiver remained on and TV 2 continued to work. If I can run my surround sound with out the two cable, then that is what I will do. But as you can tell from my post, I am a woman and I do not know much about this equiptment. And if I could find a service man, I that could locate the problem with tellling me I have hundreds of more money to spend, then I would. Thanks for the help.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

This issue has happened with other Onkyo receiver owners and also a few Harman Kardan receivers. It has been discussed in the technical section on "the other site." Apparently limited in occurence, but the ones it has hit had no problems with their 722 for a long time and out of the blue have had multiple 722 receiver exchanges due to the constant resetting problems. Problem for whatever reason was traced to hdmi through the onkyo and H&K receivers. Hdmi run direct to TV seemed to solve the problem. Again this was a limited problem that did not affect all owners of the mentioned equipment, but did happen to more than one. Don't think dish has come up with a solution other than hdmi direct to TV and don't think they know why it only happens in a few cases. Could very well be an electrical issue somewhere in the system, but for Dish they don't have the time or money to trace and usually just say trade the 722. Try plugging hdmi direct into tv and optical into Onkyo and see if that works. If not try googling vip722 onkyo and constant rebooting and I think you'll find the threads that I'm referring to.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I'm going to move this to the receiver support forum so maybe some more eyes will see and help._


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Interesting problem. This is the first Ive read of it so now I have something new to worry about in my house.  I'm a bit puzzled by the reference to the HDMI connection in dcrain's OP. According to the Hookup Diagram for TX-SR574 | Customer Support | Onkyo USA Home Theater Products there is no HDMI connection on this receiver. I downloaded the User Manual PDF, searched for HDMI and found nothing. I checked the Rear Panel view and found no HDMI. So, it would seem maybe the connection was component with optical audio maybe? I dunno.

And dcrain, don't blame your lack of understanding on gender. And I did not discern your gender by your post. I did understand you were puzzeled by teh set up, that's all. My baby daughter-in-law has to hook up all the stuff in their home. My 46 year old baby boy with a masters in education and straight A's through high school and most of college is doing good to operate a remote :lol: It's just some folks can and some folks can't. Regardless of age or gender.

And for what it's worth rasputin, I get surround out of my 605 with HDMI inputs.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> ... I'm a bit puzzled by the reference to the HDMI connection in dcrain's OP. ...
> And dcrain, don't blame your lack of understanding on gender. ...


Hey olguy, good find. That receiver does not accept HDMI inputs, as you say.

I can't understand how anyone would put themselves down based on their gender - about *any* subject.

It is insulting to both to members her gender and also members of mine.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Yea, I looked at the manual of his model receiver and there isn't any HDMI on the back so the optical cable is going to his receiver and the HDMI is going directly to the TV. It kinda sounds like a sync issue. Maybe trying another HDMI cable would help. Otherwise maybe the HDMI port on his 722 went?


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

I will likely sound like a broken record but HDMI can cause alot of weird issues and changing to component usually solves the problem. Component plus optical audio will that work? There will likley not be a noticeable difference in the pix so get rid of the hdmi in your situation.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Depending on the screen size, there may not be a noticeable difference. One is digital and the other is analog.


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

I've got an Onkyo 505 that is hooked up to my 722 via optical cable for audio and HDMI. The 505 doesn't pass audio, so that's why I have the optical hooked up. I've discussed this in the 6.22 thread, but I frequently wake up to no audio or video (except for the Dish menus) and the only way to get it back is a soft reboot.


----------



## Quality Control (Nov 12, 2009)

The ViP722 only seems to have a problem with Onkyo (TX-SR705) when you are running 2 TVs through different inputs. I have one TV hooked to the HDMI for video and an optical cable for sound and the second running through the cable to a distribution box through the rest of the house. As long as the Onkyo is powered on, everything is great. As soon as it is powered off, the screen on TV2 freezes within 5 minutes and if it is left turned off long enough, the 722 will start a constant reboot.

I want to run the reciever since it also has a Blu-Ray connected and a direct connection to the 722 is not desirable since I will be constantly changing cable connections. Only solutions I have found is to connect the 722 to the Onkyo through the composite or the component connections but of course you lose a little quality. Since the 722 is not broadcasting in 1080p, it is not a big deal but then you also have to have composite or component connections setup on the TV (everything is a pass through, no translation from one mode to another).

Other solution is to change to a different receiver. I have a Sony and connected it last night without any issue except now I have to re-program my universal rf controller.

I still want to know who is not following the industry standard for HDMI. Is it Onkyo or Dish? the point of a standard is to avoid these issues when mixing components.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm a bit confused by your post as to how you are set up. But I'm old and confuse easy so it's probably not you :lol: Anyway, why HDMI and optical? I'm running my 622 via HDMI to my 605 and no optical. No optical is needed. At least on the 605.

As for the second TV, how is it connected to the 705?

And if you have more HDMI devices than the 705 has inputs, as is my case with the 605, then you can use a switcher. I use a Monoprice 5 X 1 switcher. And If your remote is a Harmony, the Monoprice switcher is in the data base.


----------



## Miles U (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the 722k seems to function better than my 622's but I find that if I shut my Onkyo stereo receiver off which the HDMI cable is plugged into coming from the 722k, the 722k will shut it's self off and do the startup once the Onkyo is turned back on like it just had a hard reset. My solution has been to leave the stereo on and the problem never happens. I am going to try to run the HDMI cable straight from the 722k to my TV to see if it fixes it but I don't like that solution because then I need to swich the device input on my TV. So my problem sounds exactly like dcrain's problem except my audio is simply the red/white RCA plugs instead of the optical audio hookup.


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

What onkyo receivers are you guys referring to? I'm about to purchase an onkyo 607 or rc160 probably tomorrow.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

blargman said:


> What onkyo receivers are you guys referring to? I'm about to purchase an onkyo 607 or rc160 probably tomorrow.


I don't think you can go wrong with the 607. I have been very happy with my 605. As with the vast majority of owners I've had zero problems with it. Remember, the majority of posts are by the very few folks who have a problem with an electronic device. I know, when you are one of those folks...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I have the Onkyo 905 and have had no problems.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

606 here with no problems


----------

